# 74 BJJ Techniques



## Andrew Green (Jun 5, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=abhaya+bjj&hl=en&page=1&lv=0&so=2

Originally from http://www.abhaya.ca/ until the bandwidth killed them from there, now on google


----------



## green meanie (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks for that. :asian:


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

Gracias, Andrew!


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you!

Something to watch and learn.

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 6, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=abhaya+bjj&hl=en&page=1&lv=0&so=2
> 
> Originally from http://www.abhaya.ca/ until the bandwidth killed them from there, now on google


 
This is a great resource.  It has acheived bookmark status...


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 6, 2006)

Andrew,

This is really outstanding!  Thank you so much!

Rob


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 9, 2006)

Great stuff! Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Aesopian (Jun 9, 2006)

It's great to see that Abhaya is getting attention again. I'm the guy who got permission to upload all of those videos to Google. I don't have any previous relationship with Abhaya; I just really liked their videos and was sad to see them go offline.

The lists of clips on Google Videos comes from searching for "abhaya bjj", so if you want to find a certain techniques, you can just add another keyword to the search. For example, "abhaya bjj armbar" gives you all the armbar techniques. You can do this for chokes, mount, escapes, side control, guard, etc. or even go as specific as butterfly guard sweep.

I kept getting requests to be able to download all of the clips in a normal videos format, so I zipped them all. You can download them here:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4XDAB7XU

I've got some more free instructionals coming down the line soon too.

Happy to see that people are enjoying them.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jun 9, 2006)

Aesopian said:
			
		

> It's great to see that Abhaya is getting attention again. I'm the guy who got permission to upload all of those videos to Google. I don't have any previous relationship with Abhaya; I just really liked their videos and was sad to see them go offline.
> 
> The lists of clips on Google Videos comes from searching for "abhaya bjj", so if you want to find a certain techniques, you can just add another keyword to the search. For example, "abhaya bjj armbar" gives you all the armbar techniques. You can do this for chokes, mount, escapes, side control, guard, etc. or even go as specific as butterfly guard sweep.
> 
> ...


I think we (all of us grapplers and those who are interested in it) have to thank you Aesopian for doing so much for the sport of grappling.  I have read other stuff of yours on other forums and heard about some of your accomplishments and you making sure that these technique videos didn't fade away is a great resource for everyone.

Thanks again.


----------



## Aesopian (Jun 9, 2006)

You're welcome. Glad to hear it.

I've got another major video addition coming down the pipe soon. I'll let you know as soon as it's ready.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 9, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> This is a great resource.  It has acheived bookmark status...


DITTO here... after watching the second video, DING! Bookmarked. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2006)

I am a striker myself but lately i am starting to get really interested in grappling. Thanks for the clips!


----------



## gixxershane (Jun 18, 2006)

verry cool, thanks :cheers:


----------

